# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης - (Maritime Tradition Museum)

## Nautilia News

*mouseio naftikis paradoshs 2.jpg
**Ανοίγει τις πύλες του το νέο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης*

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Τα εγκαίνια του Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης μέσα από το φακό του nautilia.gr*

----------


## SteliosK

Ας δούμε μερικές ακόμα από την εκδήλωση:


nautilia.gr 17-07-2014.jpg nautilia.gr 17-07-2014 (2).jpg nautilia.gr 17-07-2014 (4).jpg nautilia.gr 17-07-2014 (3).jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

*Με αφορμή την επέτειο της ιστορικής Ναυμαχίας που έλαβε χώρα στα στενά της Σαλαμίνας το 480 π.χ. ο Δήμος Περάματος και το Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης διοργανώνουν Ημερίδα με θέμα “Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας – Ιστορικά Γεγονότα & Γεωστρατηγική Διάσταση”.*

Η ημερίδα θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, την Πέμπτη, 25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2014, ώρα 18:00, Τέρμα Αναπαύσεως, δίπλα στην Πύλη Παλάσκα του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, στο Πέραμα. Είσοδος Ελεύθερη.

Πέραμα Πέμπτη, 25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2014, ώρα 18:00

18:00 Προβολή παραγωγής (ταινία) του Δήμου Περάματος για την Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας

18:30 Χαιρετισμός Δημάρχου Περάματος, Ιωάννη Λαγουδάκη

18:40 Χαιρετισμός Προέδρου Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης, Δρ Ευάγγελου Κυριαζόπουλου

18:50 Η εξέλιξη του ελληνικού πλοίου μέχρι τους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους 
Χάρης Τζάλλας, Ιστορικός – Ερευνητής του Αρχαίου Πλοίου

19:10 Ιστορική Μνήμη της Ναυμαχίας
Χαράλαμπος Δρακάτος, Γενικός Γραμματέας Πολιτιστικής Ένωσης Περάματος

19:25 Η Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας – Τότε & Τώρα
Αχιλλέας Μπιθιζής, Πρόεδρος Εταιρείας Προβολής Σαλαμινιακού Πολιτισμού

19:40 Όροι και συνθήκες της ναυμαχίας της Σαλαμίνας
Φάνης Καπαραλιώτης, Ιστορικός – Ερευνητής, Αντιπρόεδρος Λαογραφικού Μουσείου Σαλαμίνας

19:55 Αντιπαράθεση Φοινίκων & Ελλήνων Ναυτικών
Νίκος Λουράντος, Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, Διοίκηση Πολιτισμικών Μονάδων

20:10 Η ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας σε συγκριτική προοπτική
Δρ Ζήσης Φωτάκης, Καθηγητής Ναυτικής Ιστορίας στη Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων, Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

20:25 4000 Χρόνια Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στο Αιγαίο
Δρ Βασίλειος Δημήτριος Κόκκινος, Καθηγητής της Ανώτατης Σχολής Εθνικής Αμύνης & ΣΔΕΠΝ, Πρόεδρος Γεωπολιτικής Επιτροπής του Ινστιτούτου Ενέργειας

20:40 Η εξέλιξη της τριήρους ως Πολεμικού Πλοίου
Δημήτρης Λάσκος, Ναυπηγός MSc. ΜΙΤ 

20:55 Εμβολισμός Τριήρους & ο Ρόλος των Επιβατών Κρίστυ Εμίλιο Ιωαννίδου, Ερευνήτρια Ναυτικής Ιστορίας

Με την συμβολή του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού & του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού Υπό την Αιγίδα & την Συνδιοργάνωση του Δήμου Περάματος
ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗΣ – MARITIME TRADITION MUSEUM
Tel: 210 4284270, 6945550611, Fax: 210 4284276

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης διοργανώνει την Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 18:00 επιστημονική ημερίδα με θέμα τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους και τη νικηφόρο ναυμαχία της Έλλης.

μουσείο.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Το Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης διοργανώνει την Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 18:00 επιστημονική ημερίδα με θέμα τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους και τη νικηφόρο ναυμαχία της Έλλης.
> 
> μουσείο.jpg



Σε ευχαριστούμε Νεκτάριε!
Να δούμε και το πρόγραμμα της ημερίδας* εδώ*

----------

